# P2076 ?



## Jdavis409 (Oct 18, 2015)

Check engine light came on so I took to Oreillys and they said the code was P2076 IMT. My car is a 2012 Cruze with 118,000 miles on it. It's not running any different. Can someone tell me what this means?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Intake Manifold Tuning Control Valve Position Sensor Performance.

The ECM controls the Intake Manifold Tuning Value, and gets feedback on it's position. The code is set if it takes too long to calibrate itself or trys to calibrate itself too many times.

I'm guessing it means the valve is sticky.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm guessing you have a Cruze LS with the 1.8 engine? If so, this thread should give you a better idea of what the problem is:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ase-help-find-part-imt-sensor-code-p2076.html

Unfortunately, the only fix I know of is to replace the intake manifold, unless GM has made the tuning flap/rod a replaceable part.


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

More times than not, on a Chevy Cruze, this fixes itself for $0.00. What happens is the (IMTS) Intake Manifold Runner Control Valve Actuator Solenoid Linkage "bushing" gets worn out and pops off the bottom connection. SEE video here https://youtu.be/mEYNOJrXp9I . 

I just fixed mine in 2 seconds. My bushing would not stay in because it was worn so I took a small piece of electrical tape "doubled it" over the ball bushing, and I snapped it back into place firmly. 1 layer will work fine, but I used 2 layers for extra wear.

Also, the scenario of Carbon build up is correct, but cleaning the carbon usually will work fine in that event. Be sure to check your control arm to prevent linkage functionality problems from time to prevent a sticky valve causing additional Carbon build up.

Attached is a diagram for "Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Actuator Replacement" that shows the "Intake Manifold Runner Control Valve Actuator Solenoid [Linkage]". The bottom bushing is usually the bushing that wears thins out in wear.
<span style="color: rgb(85, 85, 85); font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;">


----------



## itrustno1 (Mar 29, 2018)

But where to get a imt without the intake? Its clearly bolted on with 3 screws, so it should be available SOMEwhere for purchase.
Actually, if u really want to throw mud in the water, u can remove the imt, take the clips off, open it up, and theres a lil motor inside, mine was burnt showing smoke trais and smelled burnt, those same exact lil motors are about $6 online and boom, all fixed instead of replacing gm parts.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Here's a fix I wrote up for P2076 / intake manifold tuning problem

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/51273-p2076-imt-code.html#post3237073

HTH.
Doug
.


----------



## shawny (May 23, 2019)

*P2076 code*

The problem is the Intake Manifold Runner Control Valve Actuator Solenoid Linkage (arm), this linkage wears out, breaks or falls off. You can by a replacement on ebay, ebay.com/itm/293098694201


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

shawny said:


> The problem is the Intake Manifold Runner Control Valve Actuator Solenoid Linkage (arm), this linkage wears out, breaks or falls off. You can by a replacement on ebay, ebay.com/itm/293098694201


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Pooweezer (Aug 5, 2019)

I've never posted a review but after saving 900 bucks I'd like to say thank You 2012 Chevy Cruze is a money pit But with great forms like this I see light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Lucas55 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello guys, now this happened with me, I tried the tape it but work only on the first day, I saw one guy saying you can remove by yourself and no need tools, somebody can show me how, I'm kinda new with cars and didn't see a good way to remove mine, I'll try to replace for another one on ebay.

Thx!


----------



## NicoleW (Nov 2, 2020)

I’m trying to locate that link on eBay. Could you post it again or tell me what to search??


shawny said:


> *P2076 code*
> 
> The problem is the Intake Manifold Runner Control Valve Actuator Solenoid Linkage (arm), this linkage wears out, breaks or falls off. You can by a replacement on ebay, ebay.com/itm/293098694201


----------

